# there goes Disney.



## ricksconnected (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/new...-beast’/ar-AAnFaED?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## B. White (Mar 1, 2017)

Disney has been gone for a long time.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 1, 2017)

maybe so but there were not headed in this direction. 
why does this "lifestyle" have to be forced down our
throats every freakin where we look these days?


----------



## B. White (Mar 1, 2017)

Disney "Gay Days" started in the 90s.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2017)

I saw some black magic in there too!

The director, Bill Condon, is a gay-sexual.


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 1, 2017)

Whiteboy said:


> Disney "Gay Days" started in the 90s.




not according to the link. not like this anyways.


----------



## B. White (Mar 1, 2017)

Not sure what the point is.  They departed paths from me in the 90s.  They haven't received any revenue from me since then.  Don't really care how they have diversified their beliefs.  Still doesn't line up with mine, so I don't care.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2017)

Here is a list of their assets if one would like to distance themselves from them;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_Disney

There goes ABC Daytime on the ABC-Disney Network! Man, no more of "The View"


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 1, 2017)

well I think its more about what they are teaching the CHILDREN these days than anything else.
why should a child be able to see this stuff and have to make up his/her mind on such a strong topic.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2017)

ricksconnected said:


> well I think its more about what they are teaching the CHILDREN these days than anything else.
> why should a child be able to see this stuff and have to make up his/her mind on such a strong topic.



Maybe tell them the whole movie is fake and full of magic. Unless the "beast" in the movie is Satan. Then you'd really have a reason to not let your children watch it. He looks like Satan to me.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 1, 2017)

Exodus 22:19
"Whosoever lieth with a beast shall surely be put to death."

Leviticus 18:23
"Neither shalt thou lie with any beast to defile thyself therewith: neither shall any woman stand before a beast to lie down thereto: it is confusion."


----------



## ricksconnected (Mar 1, 2017)

I think you might have missed my point here on this one.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 9, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Exodus 22:19
> "Whosoever lieth with a beast shall surely be put to death."
> 
> Leviticus 18:23
> "Neither shalt thou lie with any beast to defile thyself therewith: neither shall any woman stand before a beast to lie down thereto: it is confusion."



Actually that only pertains to people who are naturally heterosexual who lie with beast.  It doesn't apply to people who were born beastiosexual.  That's not sin, right?
Same with murder too.  If you are literally  a 'natural born killer' then the commandment not to murder doesn't apply to you.  Only if you were born with a sense of value for the sanctity of life and you violate that value by murdering are you a sinner.  Right?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> It doesn't apply to people who were born beastiosexual.



... or later came to identify as beastiosexual.




SemperFiDawg said:


> It doesn't apply to people who were born beastiosexual.  That's not sin, right?



Nope, only adultery is not sin.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 9, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> ... or later came to identify as beastiosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 9, 2017)

This thread has taken a disturbing "beastiophobic" turn.  Can't we go back to talking about 70AD?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 9, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> This thread has taken a disturbing "beastiophobic" turn.  Can't we go back to talking about 70AD?



Just hang on.  We'll get there from here.  I'm certain of it.


----------



## hummerpoo (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks guys.
Good stuff.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Actually that only pertains to people who are naturally heterosexual who lie with beast.  It doesn't apply to people who were born beastiosexual.  That's not sin, right?
> Same with murder too.  If you are literally  a 'natural born killer' then the commandment not to murder doesn't apply to you.  Only if you were born with a sense of value for the sanctity of life and you violate that value by murdering are you a sinner.  Right?



You got me on that one. I stand defeated.


----------

